# le P800 de Sony Ericsson, bardaf, je vais craquer !!!



## Xavier Watelet (30 Avril 2002)

Bonjour,

L'avez-vous vu ? : 
http://www.psionplace.com/articles/2002/3/2002-3-5-Sony-Ericsson-Unveils.html 

Sous Symbian en plus et en en couleur, le meilleur des 2 technologies enfin rassemblées... (Psion et gsm)


J'ai un peu peur du prix mais je vais craquer ... Y va y avoir du matos sur le marché de l'occasion ))

Vos avis ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2002)

Moi qui n'ai pas de Natel... je vais vendre mon Palm... Faut attendre jusqu'en septembre... c'est long...

J'en veux un!


----------



## iJuju (19 Juin 2002)

salut !
petite question existentielle:
le P800 est beau (surtout en vrai...) mais seriez vous prets à echanger votre (petit) mobile contre un gros smartphone ?
l'avantage de séparer pda du tel c'est que dans la poche le tel tout seul (en week end) c'est plus leger et moins encombrant...

certe le P800 prend et envoie des photos, mais bon...

@+


----------



## P-Nico (19 Juin 2002)

Salut,

j'attend aussi avec impatience cette appareil, il va remplacer mon Sony clié et mon t68, le tout (ou presque) dans un appareil, génial non!! Bon ok la taille est importante quoique?!? mais bon on a quand même un appareil complet et avec un camera intégré  et ça c'est le pied, on prend un chtite photos et on l'envoie par MMS ou e-mail.

A+


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2002)

Bon j'ai vendu mon Palm Vx... reste plus qu'à attendre le P800... Je me suis renseigné sur la date de disponibilité: octobre, peut-être même novembre...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 On attendra!


----------



## P-Nico (20 Juin 2002)

Et en plus il possède un slot pour les memory stick2 et un lecteur MP3 !!!

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2002)

booof, le Treo couleur va bientôt arriver.
Et lui au moins
1 a déja fait ses preuves, j'ai un treo Noir et Blanc depuis 3 moins
2 c'est stable,pratique et parfaitement compatible mac
3 si vous connaissez un produit sous Epoc/symbian compatible mac, vous m'appelez...jamais vu encore!!!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gros ours:
*(...) 3 si vous connaissez un produit sous Epoc/symbian compatible mac, vous m'appelez...jamais vu encore!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est compatible Bluetooth.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2002)

Ah OUI, compatible bluetooth, il me semblait que le pilote béta bluetooth a été retiré du téléchargement sur apple.com, et puis... compatible bluetooth ne veut pas dire compatible mac, pour la synchro des contacts etc...
Les nombreux essais de PDA/phone n'ont jamais été concluant, du moins pour moi.
J'ai eu deux nokiacommunicator, dont le dernier, et un Ericson R 320, l'ancêtre du modèle dont vous parlez. Eh bien pas stable, pas ergonomique, chère, trés chèrepour ce que c'est.
Le treo c'est l'avenir


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2002)

Bluetooth sera intégré avec OS 10.2...


----------



## remi trom (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gros ours:
*... compatible bluetooth ne veut pas dire compatible mac, pour la synchro des contacts etc...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben j'ai un T68i (sony ericsson), que je connecte via IR (J'ai pas de bluetooth) sur mon Titanium et qui me permet de sauver mes contacts, mon agenda, d'y changer les thèmes, d'y charger des photos, etc...

C'est mon premier mobile Sony ericsson et j'en suis Hyper content 





Pas de plantée, trés longue autonomie, beau, sexy, pratique, etc...
Donc j'attends aussi avec impatience le P800    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 juin 2002 : message édité par remi trom]


----------



## remi trom (21 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*

Ben j'ai un T68i (sony ericsson), que je connecte via IR (J'ai pas de bluetooth) sur mon Titanium et qui me permet de sauver mes contacts, mon agenda, d'y changer les thèmes, d'y charger des photos, etc...

C'est mon premier mobile Sony Ericsson et j'en suis Hyper content 





Pas de plantée, trés longue autonomie, beau, sexy, pratique, etc...
Donc j'attends aussi avec impatience le P800    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## remi trom (21 Juin 2002)

Désolé pour le double post...

le bouton éditer est trop prés de citer, à mon âge avec Parkinson, j'voudrais vous y voir...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juin 2002)

bon, je me modère alors, n'empêche ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis étonné, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une synchro possible avec le sonyericsonn, et que ca puisse être aussi simple qu'avec un palm!!

de toutes façons plus simple qu'un treo ca me semble difficile, t'appuie sur un bouton et hop...


----------



## woulf (22 Juin 2002)

attends gros ours, il a dit "sauvegarder"... Toi, tu veux dire, je pense... "synchroniser"...

Subtile nuance, n'est il pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2002)

ah ben ouais, je comprends mieux maintenant.....
super j'ai plus à me moderer.
et je reste sur mon opinion, le treo existe lui, est en vente,et   marche (bien ,très bien même).


----------



## iJuju (22 Juin 2002)

sauf que le tréo, il est très moche (et encore + à coté d'une machine apple), il est pas gprs, l'écran est pas immense (par rapport à un ipaq couleur) et la relation entre les contacts de palm desktop et le repertoire de la carte sim est mauvaise.

sinon il est pas mal; vivement le treo 270 en couleurs


----------



## WebOliver (23 Juin 2002)

Le P800 intégrera une nouvelle mémoire appelle MemoryStick Duo ainsi qu'un lecteur MP3...

Si Apple nous sort rien avant, je prendrais le P800.

Dépêche Yahoo


----------



## pulpnet (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remi trom:
*

Ben j'ai un T68i (sony ericsson), que je connecte via IR (J'ai pas de bluetooth) sur mon Titanium et qui me permet de sauver mes contacts, mon agenda, d'y changer les thèmes, d'y charger des photos, etc...

C'est mon premier mobile Sony ericsson et j'en suis Hyper content 





Pas de plantée, trés longue autonomie, beau, sexy, pratique, etc...
Donc j'attends aussi avec impatience le P800     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[21 juin 2002 : message édité par remi trom]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai aussi un Titanium et je viens de faire l'aquisition aussi de l'ericsson T68i.
Je me demande comment tu arrives a te connecter par Ir et comment tu arrives a sauver tes contacts, ton agenda, et a charger des photos.

Je voudrais vraiment des explications car malgré enormement d'essai je n'y suis pas arrivé.

Merci d'avance,

@+


----------



## frrda (28 Juin 2002)

même remarque pulpnet ci - dessus.
???? Ti68i et Titanium ?????
Comment faire


----------



## remi trom (28 Juin 2002)

Bonjour,

Je me connect par IRDA et grâce à cette petite Application (Merci Jonas) que vous trouverez là : Ericsson client je peux effectivement sauvegarder (pas syncroniser c'est vrai)
mes contacts et mon calendrier, charger des photos etc....

il y a aussi sur ce site une URL pour charger un soft afin de faire soi-même ses thèmes que je vous redonne ici : 
Thème edit

Amusez-vous bien !!!


----------



## pulpnet (28 Juin 2002)

Merci car c'est vraiment excellent ce petit soft.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Il demande qu'a progresser !

Sinon au niveau des images avez-vous reussi d'inserer des images de bonnes qualité comme certaines images d'exmples ?

Car j'ai reussi a inserer des images seulement en GIF et en wbmp, pour ceux que ca interesse un programme online pour convertion en wbmp : http://www.teraflops.com/wbmp/ 

Sinon au niveau des sons avez-vous trouvez des softs pour gerer le imelody/emelody ?

il manque plus au client ericsson le fait de pouvoir synchroniser et il sera parfait !!!

Merci encore,

@+


----------



## remi trom (28 Juin 2002)

Pour les images, il a parait-il, une palette de 256 couleurs figées en interne (dans le mobile).

Ce n'est pas comme un gif pour le web qui se créé sa palette de 256 couleurs en fonction de celles se trouvant dans l'image. La meilleure façon de faire, serait de charger la palette SonyEricsson dans toshop et utiliser ces couleurs pour créer l'image.

J'avais trouvé cette palette mais je ne l'ai pas encore éssayée. Pour les autres images, c'est pas vraiment ça... il faut surtout faire attention aux dégradés, qui seront toujours saccadés.


----------



## Jeffouille (14 Juillet 2002)

Et si votre prochaine acquisition était un P800 version Apple ... un iWalk par exemple qui embarquerait OS X /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juillet 2002)

Ah ben là je laisse tomber le P800... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## HAL1 (29 Juillet 2002)

iJuju a dit:
			
		

> * sauf que le tréo, il est très moche (et encore + à coté d'une machine apple)...*


Là, c'est un avis qui n'engage que toi ! Personnellement, je trouve son design assez réussi, et la plupart des personnes à qui je l'ai montré m'ont dit la même chose (certaines le trouvaient un peu gros...).</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
*...il est pas gprs...*<hr /></blockquote>Ca devrait venir rapidement, par une mise-à-jour logicielle ! Et puis, on ne peut pas dire que le GPRS soit en train de tout balayer ! Ca commence gentiment...</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
*...l'écran est pas immense (par rapport à un ipaq couleur)...*<hr /></blockquote>Hem, comparé un un téléphone portable ordinaire, l'écran est incroyablement plus confortable et pratique ! Sinon, effectivement, il est plus petit que celui d'un iPaq, mais l'iPaq est un appareil énorme (pour ceux qui ne l'ont jamais vu en vrai, je peux vous dire que ça choque !)... Il faut savoir ce qu'on veut...</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
*...la relation entre les contacts de palm desktop et le repertoire de la carte sim est mauvaise.*<hr /></blockquote>Il y a parfois quelques problèmes, c'est vrai, mais rien de catastrophique (en tout cas chez moi)...

*MacGénération a publié un test du Tréo qui me semble assez juste :  c'est par ici ! *

Salutations,
A+


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2002)

Il arrive, il arrive... Il est déjà disponible en Allemagne, donc d'ici un ou deux mois en Suisse. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2002)

Aux dernières nouvelles la date de sortie du P800 serait repoussée à janvier 2003... Avez-vous des infos? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2002)

Et voilà... la date de sortie (en Suisse) est encore repoussée à fin janvier 2003... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif A force d'attendre, Apple aura sorti son iPhone avant... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Jeffouille (27 Octobre 2002)

Là, je crois que tu rêve un peu si tu attends un iPhone estempillé Apple   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2002)

Des images et des vidéos pour saliver sur le P800 sur* ce site*.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Des images et des vidéos pour saliver sur le P800 sur ce site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Génial effectivement


----------



## Utopiste (21 Novembre 2002)

Pour ceux à qui ça intéresse le P800  va coûter autour de 999 
source www.gsm.fr
et déjà un test sur http://www.neteconomie.com/perl/navig.pl/neteconomie/infos/article/20020812011055

Qu en pensez-vous ?
Moi je trouve le prix justifié, mais quand même trop chère pour mon portefeuille!


----------



## steph_a_paris (22 Novembre 2002)

Bonjour,

Sony Ericsson a aussi mis à disposition des animations flash intéressantes sur les possibilités du P800 :

http://www.sonyericsson.com/fr/images/CWS31AFW_7328_33_0_913.zip

Grande hésitation : un T68i Mineral Grey + un Palm Tungsten + Communicam ou bien le P800 ??? Dur, dur........ Surtout que j'ai du mal à abandonner mon Nokia 8850 alors ca pourrait aussi être Nokia 8910i + Tungsten........ Pfff je sais plus là. A voir en début d'année prochaine.


----------



## Utopiste (23 Novembre 2002)

Si j avait ton budget j opterait pour le P800
Et cela pour une seule raison.
La compatibilité entre le Mac et Ericsson Sony.
Je suis personnellement enchanté de mon Palm M130, en tout cas pour ce qui est de son répertoire Tél. et de son agenda.
Mais par contre pour le reste, je pense qu il vaut mieux avoir un PC pour en profiter pleinement.
Parce que à part les isync il n y a pas grand-chose en commun entre le mac et le Palm sur OSX.
Et la même chose sur les GSM, sauf depuis le T68i !
Donc pour rester sérieux tous peut être adapté avec le temps comme les nouveaux PDA de Sony avec THE MISSING SYNC.
Mais si tu veux profiter du fun tout de suite(photos et syncro sans fil ect) (et de l agenda et de l adresse book) ,je te conseille vivement le P800 qui est pour le moment le meilleur ami du Mac.
Mes seules réticences son l autonomie par rapport au Palm et le fait d avoir juste un appareil en cas de pane et bien sûr le prix (3 en 1 donc justifier).


----------



## steph_a_paris (23 Novembre 2002)

Le prix du P800 baissera rapidement car le 7650 aussi était à 1000 euros au début et maintenant on le trouve à 600 euros sur certains sites web.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2002)

tu veux voir les nouveaux nokia qui sont pas encore sortis


http://www.ifrance.com/goulwoulah/nokia.pdf


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2002)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de lire le sujet sur le P800. Je vous lis tous parler de votre T68i ou Nokia... Je souhaitais juste faire un point, et donner deux trois idées.

Sous X.2, les téléphones synchronisables avec iSync, et utilisables avec Address Book sont uniquement des Sony Ericsson. Il n'y a pas que le T68 ou le P800, il y a aussi le T39 par exemple (le mien), et le R520. sous X.1, il faut Ericsson Client de Jonas Salling pour communiquer.

Nokia ou Siemens ou autres ne proposent pas de téléphone compatible pour le moment. Il faut pour cela, qu'ils intègrent 2 technologies dans leurs produits :

1. Bluetooth, pour communiquer avec le Mac.
2. SyncML, pour comprendre et utiliser un language commun. En effet, le stockage des données (n°, dates...) dans un Siemens ou Nokia, ne répond pas à cette norme.

En attendant, il n'y a que Sony Ericsson qui se plie a ce standard. Et ca marche très bien. Mon T39 a presque 2 ans, et il se synchronise parfaitement avec iSync. Il fonctionne aussi nickel avec Address Book.

Jusqu'à présent on vient de couvrir les fonctions de bases mais essentielles. Il est clair que la consultation de son calendrier sera plus agréable sur le P800 que sur mon T39 (taille de l'écran, couleurs...), pour le reste en revanche, c'est idem.

Si on veut aller plus loin avec son mobile, notamment pour le personnaliser, il faut utiliser Ericsson Client ou Theme Edit. Ericsson Client permet outre d'envoyer des contacts et des évenements, des images et des mélodies.

Pour les images il faut qu'elles soient compatibles avec la résolution du téléphone (73x29 4 couleurs, moins de 600 bytes pour le T39, pour les autres téléphones... cherchez dans vos docs..!)

Pour les mélodies il faut avoir un éditeur de texte, et la mélodie au format Ericsson (Genre  : EA+CBA+CABAFGE / il y a plein de vieux site qui recensent tout un tas de mélodies pour les vieux Ericsson).

Dans l'éditeur de texte :

BEGIN:EMELODY
VERSION:1.0
MELODY:EA+CBA+CABAFGEpppppEA+CBA+CABAE#DD
END:EMELODY

Sauvez en .emy et envoyez via Ericsson Client. Le tour est joué.

Voila je crois avoir fait le tour des fonctions. Il est clair que depuis Bluetooth, je n'ai plus de Palm. J'utilisais ce dernier principalement pour stocker mes contacts, et mon calendrier. Je fais ca maintenant avec mon T39. Un regret toutefois, les alarmes programmées sous iCal ne sont pas repercutées comme alarmes dans le téléphone.

Pour revenir au P800, ce sera clairement un progrès. Sa taille est raisonnable pour un hybride, et son design est sans reproches. La fonction camera est vraiment gadget, mais bon c'est dans l'air du temps.

Ses fonctions de bases seront donc compatibles avec Mac. Pour le reste, à voir. Un regret aussi sur ce modele : il faudra apparement utiliser des memory sticks plus courts que ceux vendus actuellement ou bien utiliser un adaptateur... Ce qui est franchement débile... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne journée à tous...


--------------


----------



## steph_a_paris (28 Novembre 2002)

En fait il y a des téléphones Nokia SyncML : 6800, 7250, 9210.
Il y a aussi des téléphones Nokia bluetooth : 3650, 6210, 6310, 6650, 7650, 8910.
Mais il n'y a pas de téléphones Nokia SyncML ET bluetooth ! Trop fort le marketing produit chez Nokia  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour moi l'avantage du P800 par rapport au produits Sony Ericsson existants et qui peut me faire abandonner le palm, c'est l'écran tactile.


----------



## steph_a_paris (28 Novembre 2002)

Pardon le 3650 est sous Symbian et donc supporte SyncML donc il devrait fonctionner avec iSync en bluetooth théoriquement ........


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2002)

Je reprends en gros ce qui a été dis dans un autre thread.

«En fait, il y a 2 types de SyncML : local et à distance (les protocoles sont différents).
iSync ne reconnait que le local et Nokia ne gère que la sync à distance ! D'où le problème !!!»

Espérons que la version finale d'iSync gère tout ça.


----------



## steph_a_paris (28 Novembre 2002)

Bon comme ça le problème est règlé et on va attendre que le P800 montre son nez.


----------



## Utopiste (28 Novembre 2002)

Peut-être la solution ultime pour nos MAC !

http://www.palm.com/products/handhelds/tungsten-w/


----------



## Utopiste (28 Novembre 2002)

Pour en savoir plus sur le  Tungsten W!

GSM/GPRS en tri-bande, ce qui lui permet d'être utilisé sur la quasi-intégralité de la planète

http://palmrubric.free.fr/news/news.php?mode=news&amp;id_news=478


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Utopiste:</font><hr />* Peut-être la solution ultime pour nos MAC !

http://www.palm.com/products/handhelds/tungsten-w/ *<hr /></blockquote>

Tiens c'est intéressant ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon ça tourne encore sous Palm OS 4.1.


----------



## Utopiste (29 Novembre 2002)

Ce que je trouve dommage c est qu il n y a pas de zone de saisie d écriture sur le Tungsten W.
Et comme tu dit pas de système 5, ce qui serait quand même préférable vue que les applications créées pour le système 5 seront enfin je l espère plus orienter Mac OS X contrairement au 4 qui ne  nous apporte pas grand-chose.


----------



## iJuju (21 Décembre 2002)

bonjour,
j'ai 2 nouvelles bien fraiches; une bonne et une mauvaise:
la bonne (pour moi): ça y est je l'ai...
la mauvaise: qd je le branche (usb) sur mon ibook, rien ne se passe, même la carte sd ne monte pas...

je poursuis mes investigations


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2002)

Et tu l'as eu ou ton P800? Il doit sortir fin janvier. Ça marche pas avec Bluetooth?


----------



## iJuju (22 Décembre 2002)

ben oui j'en ai un...
par contre j'ai pas d'adaptateur bluetooth pour essayer. j'en emprunterai un à un collègue après les vacances pour essayer.
pour l'instant avec la station d'accueil et le cable usb il ne se passe rien


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iJuju:</font><hr />* ben oui j'en ai un...
par contre j'ai pas d'adaptateur bluetooth pour essayer. j'en emprunterai un à un collègue après les vacances pour essayer.
pour l'instant avec la station d'accueil et le cable usb il ne se passe rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Sinon, tes impressions sur le portable en général.

Tu nous fait un petit résumé?


----------



## iJuju (7 Janvier 2003)

et voilà...
après 2 semaines de vacances passées avec le P800, et ben, il est vachement bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



l'écran est immense par rapport au 7650, en + il est tactile et la reconnaissance d'écriture marche pas mal (pratique pour les sms)
La fonction caméra est assez bonne du point de vue de la qualité (le rendu est encore meilleur sur un vrai écran) et l'envoie des images (mms ou email) est assez intuitif.
C'est une mobile facile à utiliser mais très orienté 'pro'
Je n'ai testé la synchro qu'avec outlook pc faute d'adaptateur bluetooth mais je devrait pouvoir faire ça prochainement. Par contre je pense qu'il faut attendre un soft spécifique de la part de sonyE ou apple pour que le synchro soit possible (cf macbidouille)
Peut être que le 7650 pourra en profiter ...

un point noir, le paramètrage manuel est très compliqué, même pour qqn qui est habitué à ce style de joujoux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



coté +: le mail, mms, wap et web.
en 2 semaines de tortures je n'ai eut que 2 ou 3 plantage. le web marche (mais faut pas être pressé...)
j'ai pu consulter mes sites préféres pendant les bouchons sur la route  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la boite que j'ai eut contenait à part le mobile un craddle usb, un chargeur, 3 stylets de rechange, un carte SD de 16 mo (+un adaptateur mémorystick pour pouvoir l'utiliser avec d'autres appareils sony)
et un cache pour 'faire joli' si on enlève le clavier.

un dernier détail, la fonction téléphone: 
     *la qualité audio est bonne, la fonction main libre toujours aussi pratique.
     *la possibilité de mettre en sonnerie n'importe quel fichier son (mp3, amr, midi..)
     *le répértoire est bien géré, synchronisé et le lien avec la carte sim est bon (rien à voir avec les tréo)

C'est pour moi un (très) bon mobile, différent du 7650 malgré la même base. il est plus beau, mais fait plus fragile, et moins ludique car le joystick du nokia est qd même en super plus pour la nivigation, la prise de photo.
Le stylet, même si il se 'dégaine' et se range facilement n'a pas le même charme.
la doublette palm + mobile en prend un coup et si on accepte le poids, je pense que le palm n'a plus trop d'intéret.


@+


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iJuju:</font><hr /> * et voilà...
après 2 semaines de vacances passées avec le P800, et ben, il est vachement bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (...)* 

[/QUOTE]

Et tu l'as eu ou? Puisqu'il n'est pas encore sorti officiellement? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le point noir, la configuration manuelle? Peux-tu développer?


----------



## krigepouh (12 Janvier 2003)

Oui ! Oui !
Dis nous où tu l'as eu, chez quel opérateur tu es et aussi son prix s'il te plaît.

a+


----------



## RV (12 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iJuju:</font><hr /> * la doublette palm + mobile en prend un coup et si on accepte le poids, je pense que le palm n'a plus trop d'intéret.


@+



* 

[/QUOTE]

juste une plus grande souplesse.
T'es pas obligé de te trimballer partout avec un téléphone.
surtout qu'il y a de plus en plus d'endroits où s'en servir devient particulièrement mal perçu.
Je ne sais plus qui dans ce forum disait que le terminal éclaté était certes plus honéreux mais plus souple et de meilleure qualité (les fonctions spécifiques sont plus étendues). Je partage entièrement son avis.
Mais je pense que la course à la polyvalence, qui ne m'intéressera que le jour où le mobile saura faire le café (parce que ça dans les bouchons en hiver ça doit être super intéressant), rend diffile le fait d'avoir un bon produit spécifique et up to date sur le plan techno. Je pense par exemple à un mobile qui ne se contenterait que des fonctions de téléphonie , et ce dans des qualités de réception et de sensibilité parfaites, tout en étant bluetooth. Je ne sais même si cela existe. Peut-être un modèle en fin de vie chez Ericson ?


----------



## iJuju (13 Janvier 2003)

effectivement, coté volume, ça déforme encore un peu les poches, mais c'est pas pire qu'un 7650  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais je ne suis pas sur d'être vraiment acheteur de ce type de produit.
il est top la semaine, pour le boulot ou pour envoyer des photos instantanément, mais le we ou pdt les vacances, un mobile + petit, mms aussi, mais connectable (ir ou bt) se défend (bokia 6610, 7210)

pour la question du paramètrage, c'est pas le top, entre les accès wap, web, mail, mms, c'est un mélange de l'ergonomie sonyE (type T68i) et de symbian, et c'est le b^"*ù$...

le plus simple serait que le mobile sorte dans un coffret opérateur, déjà paramètré.

pour le prix et la dispo, encore un peu de patience...

c'est vrai que le choix est difficile. à mon avis il en faut plusieurs....


----------



## RV (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iJuju:</font><hr /> * effectivement, coté volume, ça déforme encore un peu les poches, mais c'est pas pire qu'un 7650  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

ce que je voulais dire c'est que même si le volume est acceptable (il en existe tout de même de plus petits chez ericson) pour un téléphone mobile, c'est trop gros pour un simple agenda. En ce sens ça ne remplace pas le palm.
Car, en ce qui me concerne tout au moins, il y a plein d'endroits dans lesquels j'ai besoin de mon Palm sans avoir besoin d'un tel.


----------



## iJuju (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ce que je voulais dire c'est que même si le volume est acceptable (il en existe tout de même de plus petits chez ericson) pour un téléphone mobile, c'est trop gros pour un simple agenda. En ce sens ça ne remplace pas le palm.
Car, en ce qui me concerne tout au moins, il y a plein d'endroits dans lesquels j'ai besoin de mon Palm sans avoir besoin d'un tel.  * 

[/QUOTE]

d'accord, mais c'est plus qu'un simple agenda (et pas tellement + gros qu'un palm et bcp + leger qu'un ipaq).
le confort apporté par ce type de produit en réunion par ex devient vite indispensable.


----------



## RV (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iJuju:</font><hr /> * 

d'accord, mais c'est plus qu'un simple agenda (et pas tellement + gros qu'un palm et bcp + leger qu'un ipaq).
le confort apporté par ce type de produit en réunion par ex devient vite indispensable.



* 

[/QUOTE]

mon but n'est pas de te convaincre.
perso je trouve un téléphone mobile pratique mais loin d'être indispensable, et comme je ne suis sûrement pas le seul, j'expliquais, lorsque je me suis intercalé dans le thread, que la doublette palm + mobile avait un intérêt pour certaines personnes qui préféraient pour des raison pratique notamment d'encombrement séparer les éléments du terminal. Et que les fonctions multimedias, bien qu'amusantes, pouvaient également ne pas intésser certains utilisateur de mobiles. Voilà et je regrettais de ne pas trouver un mobile "up to date sur le plan techno" qui se contentait de faire son boulot dans des conditions de compacité, de poids et de prix exceptionnelles.

Pour te répondre directement sur l'encombrement : un Tungsteen T est beaucoup moins encombrant qu'un P800. Dans une poche, il n'y a aucune comparaison possible. Même si cela demeure relatif et qu'un P800 reste malgé tout compact.
Quant on aime on emporte. Quand l'objet gonfle on regarde à ce qu'en plus il ne gonfle pas les poches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon R8, il est lourd, mais je l'aime bien et je suis  sûr de le trouver plus léger qu'un P800 pour faire des photos


----------



## iJuju (13 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Voilà et je regrettais de ne pas trouver un mobile "up to date sur le plan techno" qui se contentait de faire son boulot dans des conditions de compacité, de poids et de prix exceptionnelles.

* 

[/QUOTE]

peu être la série 7210 / 6610 / 6100 chez nokia, qui se synchronise parfaitement via IR avec outlook pc (sic !) ou le T68i, compatible mac. mais question budget, le prix est excetionnel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le spv est peut être un bon compromis, pas trop voluminaux, un peu lourd, et peut être synchronisable comme un pocket pc.
bon d'acoord ça fait bcp de si pour acheter un produit avec un os micro$oft...   mais il est pas trop cher

sinon dans les mobiles bluetooths (l'infra rouge est rare sur mac je crois) il y  a les philips fisio 820 /825 mais l'ergonomie est pas top et les sonneries pas polyphoniques...

au pire le nokia 6310i, un peu vieux mais complet

@+


----------



## RV (14 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iJuju:</font><hr /> * 

peu être la série 7210 / 6610 / 6100 chez nokia, qui se synchronise parfaitement via IR avec outlook pc (sic !) ou le T68i, compatible mac. mais question budget, le prix est excetionnel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le spv est peut être un bon compromis, pas trop voluminaux, un peu lourd, et peut être synchronisable comme un pocket pc.
bon d'acoord ça fait bcp de si pour acheter un produit avec un os micro$oft...   mais il est pas trop cher

sinon dans les mobiles bluetooths (l'infra rouge est rare sur mac je crois) il y  a les philips fisio 820 /825 mais l'ergonomie est pas top et les sonneries pas polyphoniques...

au pire le nokia 6310i, un peu vieux mais complet

@+   * 

[/QUOTE]
je chercherai un bluetooth, car ça marche avec Mac et mon Tungsteen qui est également Bluetooth sans ajout de carte supplémentaire


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2003)

*Un test* bien complet du P800.

Ce portable n'étant pas encore compatible iSync, y a-t-il d'autres possibilités de le synchroniser? Directement via Bluetooth avec l'utilitaire? Ou avec un câble?


----------



## bonpat (15 Janvier 2003)

Dans le message du 27/11/02 à 10:11
il est dit par bsillon:
"Sous X.2, les téléphones synchronisables avec iSync, et utilisables avec Address Book sont uniquement des Sony Ericsson. Il n'y a pas que le T68 ou le P800, il y a aussi le T39 par exemple (le mien), et le R520. sous X.1, il faut Ericsson Client de Jonas Salling pour communiquer."
alors synchro ou pas avec un mac?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2003)

J'ai réservé mon P800... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les ennuis vont commencer...


----------



## RV (15 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * J'ai réservé mon P800... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les ennuis vont commencer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu nous tiendras au courant


----------



## HAL1 (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * J'ai réservé mon P800... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Gloup, Frs. 1'400.- quand même !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Est-ce que tu sais quand tu le recevras ?...

Sinon, eh bien j'aimerais beaucoup savoir son degré de compatibilité avec nos Mac... L'idéal serait vraiment de pouvoir récupérer ses contacts (dans Addresse Book au hasard), ses rendez-vous (dans iCal disons) et pouvoir syncroniser le tout facilement (genre, en utilisant iSync)...

Perso j'hésite pas mal, c'est vrai que ce P800 est séduisant en diable ! Mais est-il simple de passer d'un Palm à ce téléphone (sous Symbian 7, juste ?), c'est ça la vraie question... le but étant bien évidemment de pouvoir se passer du Palm ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour tes futurs feedback WebOlivier ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations,
A+


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HAL1:</font><hr /> *(...) Gloup, Frs. 1'400.- quand même !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais le prendre avec un abonnement. Il m'en coûtera tout de même environ 850 francs.


----------



## HAL1 (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 
Je vais le prendre avec un abonnement. Il m'en coûtera tout de même environ 850 francs.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ce qui reste tout de même cher pour un "simple" téléphone portable (bien que pour ma part j'aie toujours trouvé idiot que les opérateurs donnent des téléphone, et que les gens se scandalisent du fait qu'il faille parfois les payer...). Mais quand on pense tout ce qu'il est (théoriquement) possible de faire avec le P800, je pense qu'il vaut bien son prix...

J'ai jeté un oeil sur  Mobile Zone, avec certains abonnement il devient assez intéressant... Bon, forcément, c'est les abonnements les plus contraignant (genre 24 mois...).

Tu l'auras quand petit veinard ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Salutations,
A+


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HAL1:</font><hr /> *(...) 
Tu l'auras quand petit veinard ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'ai réservé chez *Mobilezone* et ils le prévoient pour fin janvier sur leur site.

C'est évidemment un portable cher, mais j'attends ce type d'appareil PDA-portable depuis pas mal de temps. J'avais un Palm Vx que j'ai revendu l'année dernière dans l'optique de mon futur achat de ce P800. Même si ça n'est pas un vrai PDA, il en a les fonctions principales.
De plus, sauf catastrophe, il devrait être compatible iSync prochainement.

Je vous raconterai.


----------



## HAL1 (20 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *J'avais un Palm Vx que j'ai revendu l'année dernière dans l'optique de mon futur achat de ce P800. Même si ça n'est pas un vrai PDA, il en a les fonctions principales...
* 

[/QUOTE]
Dans ce cas je serai bien intéressé de savoir comment se passera la récupération de tes données issues de ce Palm vers le P800. Perso j'ai essayé le Tréo de Handspring, mais c'est trop PDA, et pas assez téléphone portable à mon goût... même s'il s'agit d'un bon appareil à mon avis.


</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
* De plus, sauf catastrophe, il devrait être compatible iSync prochainement.* 

[/QUOTE]
Alors ça, je le note et je te le ressortirai ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
* Je vous raconterai.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Traduction : je vous ferai baver d'envie en vous décrivant quel bonheur est le mien avec mon P800 tout beau tout neuf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations,
A+


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2003)

*Le manuel en français* du SonyEricsson... Ça parle pas vraiment du Mac là-dedans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'espère que je pourrais installer des applications sans la _PC Suite_.


----------



## HAL1 (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Le manuel en français du SonyEricsson... Ça parle pas vraiment du Mac là-dedans... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'espère que je pourrais installer des applications sans la PC Suite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Dans tout le document (223 pages tout de même !) le mot "Apple" n'apparaît qu'une seule fois, et le mot "Mac" deux fois, mais c'est uniquement dans le chapitre qui nous vante les innombrables avantages des Memory Stick made in Sony ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bref, j'ai un Mac, je suis intéressé par le P800, je fais quoi ?!? Monsieur Sony Ericsson, auriez-vous la réponse s'il vous plaît ?!?...

Salutations,
A+


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par HAL1:</font><hr /> *(...) Bref, j'ai un Mac, je suis intéressé par le P800, je fais quoi ?!? Monsieur Sony Ericsson, auriez-vous la réponse s'il vous plaît ?!?... (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais comme moi: tu croises les doigts et tu l'achètes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou tu attends que des cobayes, comme moi, le testent avant de l'acheter.

Plus sérieusement, les fonctions de transferts actuelles avec le P800, sont: transferts de fichiers via Bluetooth, et transferts du carnet d'adresse (vCard format 2.1). C'est déjà ça...


----------



## iJuju (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Tu fais comme moi: tu croises les doigts et tu l'achètes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou tu attends que des cobayes, comme moi, le testent avant de l'acheter.

Plus sérieusement, les fonctions de transferts actuelles avec le P800, sont: transferts de fichiers via Bluetooth, et transferts du carnet d'adresse (vCard format 2.1). C'est déjà ça...  * 

[/QUOTE]


salut,
il y a aussi la possibilité d'envoyer le dossier des contacts par mail depuis le p800 vers un mac.
on reçoit des .vcf parfaitement compatibles avec le carnet d'adresse de jaguar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## HAL1 (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 
Tu fais comme moi: tu croises les doigts et tu l'achètes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou tu attends que des cobayes, comme moi, le testent avant de l'acheter.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Perso, mon abonnement chez Swisscom arrive à échéance en avril, donc je crois que je vais attendre jusque là pour me lancer avec le P800. Pour une fois, je ne servirai pas de cobaye moi-même ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iJuju:</font><hr /> * 
on reçoit des .vcf parfaitement compatibles avec le carnet d'adresse de jaguar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
Merci pour l'info. Et en ce qui concerne l'agenda, le format est-il également standard ?!? Si tu peux nous donner un feedback de comment se passe ta relation Mac-P800 ça serait bien cool ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Au fait, pour info, voici la réponse du support Sony Ericsson concernant les Mac :

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
*Thank you for contacting Sony Ericsson Customer Care Center.

As a matter of fact our software does not support Apple products.
But will find the software isync from Apple on their internetsite:

http://www.apple.com/isync/

This software is compatible with following phones: R520/T39/T68/T68i

Best regards,
Lilian Wattinger

Sony Ericsson Customer Care Center
Tel. 0848 82 40 40

Please contact us again if we can be of further assistance and visit our
website at www.sonyericsson.com for more information and support
on our products.* 

[/QUOTE] 

Traduction : nous n'allons rien faire pour rendre le P800 compatible avec les Macintosh, mais il est possible qu'Apple fasse en sorte que iSync prenne en charge ce modèle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Salutations,
A+


----------



## WebOliver (30 Janvier 2003)

J'ai réservé mon P800... mais rien ne dit que je vais finalement le prendre... Il a l'air bien... mais je pense que je vais pas mal m'arracher les cheveux pendant un certain temps... D'autant plus que niveau compatibilité avec le Mac, c'est loin d'être ça... Et pourquoi payer pour des logiciels d'installation qui ne sont destinés qu'au PC... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 La base (et son port USB) par exemple ne me servira à rien...


----------



## HAL1 (4 Février 2003)

Je suis d'accord avec toi WebOlivier, rien ne m'agace plus que de payer pour un produit dont le constructeur se moque éperdument de ma machine... D'ailleurs, le P800 n'est compatible qu'avec Windows Me, 2000, ou XP, il semble que ça fasse grincer des dents pas mal d'utilisateurs de Win 98... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour nous autres Macusers, voici une information assez intéressante trouvée sur ce forum :

 The Bluetooth File Exchange app included in Mac OS X 10.2 (and the BT preview for 10.1.x) works just fine for transfering files of any kind to the P800.  

Maintenant, la question que je me pose, c'est comment être sûr que les données que l'on transfert vont au bon endroit ? Et est-ce que cette solution fonctionne pour installer une nouvelle application sur le P800, par exemple ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perso' je crois que je vais tout de même craquer... Le P800 semble vraiment un bel appareil et je me dis que si les Macusers boudent Sony Ericsson, ça ne les encouragera pas à nous prendre en compte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Excuse à deux balles, j'en conviens ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Salutations,
A+


----------



## HAL1 (8 Février 2003)

Encore moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voici une nouvelle réponse de Sony Ericsson, qui semble découvrir qu'il n'y a pas que des PC sous Windows dans le monde informatique (bon, remarquez, au moins ils répondent aux e-mails, c'est déjà pas mal !) :

<font color="blue">Thank you for contacting Sony Ericsson Customer Care Center.

At the moment the P800 is not compatible with Machintosh, it can only synchronize with the programms below:

Lotus Notes 4.6, 5.0
Lotus Organizer 5, 6
Microsoft Outlook 98, 2000, 2002

We don't have any information about near working with apple, that's the reason we don't know if there will be a software in near future.</font>

Et sinon, je vous recommande la lecture de *ce très bon test du P800 sur PDAFrance *.

Salutations,
@+


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2003)

Un test du P800 dans *Le Matin*.


_*Plein la vue et les oreilles*
A la fois téléphone mobile, PDA, appareil photo et baladeur MP3, le P800 de SonyEricsson fait tout... sauf le café  

Il est enfin là, celui que les accros de mobiles attendent avec impatience depuis presque un an: le P800 de SonyEricsson. Et qu'a-t-il donc de si spécial? C'est un assistant personnel surfeur qui reconnaît l'écriture et la voix, un appareil photo numérique, un baladeur MP3 qui lit la vidéo et ? évidemment ? un téléphone. Enfin, à ce stade, peut-être faudrait-il l'appeler médiaphone?

Le premier atout du P800: son grand écran tactile en couleurs. Un clavier amovible opalescent sert de couvercle protecteur et simplifie le verrouillage. Clapet fermé, il ressemble à un mobile ordinaire un tantinet massif. Ouvert, ou libéré du clavier, il offre une appréciable surface et affiche une trentaine d'applications qui répondent à la pression du doigt ou du stylet. Sur les flancs, plusieurs boutons malins, dont un pour activer directement le navigateur Internet, un autre pour enclencher l'appareil photo, et une molette multifonction à pivoter dans tous les sens.

*Téléphone bavard*
Le répertoire du téléphone, muni d'onglets alphabétiques pour accélérer la recherche, absorbe les coordonnées d'un millier de contacts. Lorsque retentit la sonnerie ? polyphonique s'entend et personnalisée ?, le mobile vous dit (littéralement) qui cherche à vous joindre et affiche son portrait plein cadre, pour autant bien sûr que la personne soit dûment répertoriée. La reconnaissance vocale (quelque peu lunatique) peut même prendre ou repousser l'appel... au risque de consterner vos voisins quand ils vous entendront dire «Réponds!» à un boîtier bleu. Ultrasensible, la fonction «téléphone» sert de raccourci pour neuf de vos contacts favoris: un effleurement, et les voilà au bout du fil.

Au rayon messagerie: e-mails, SMS, EMS et MMS. La photo du message multimédia peut être modifiée et annotée. Une certaine mise en scène des sons et images est même possible par la fonction «minutage». Le navigateur (Opéra) visualise des pages WAP et Web (sans scripts Java ni cadres). 

*Organiseur dessinateur*
Calendrier et pense-bête se remplissent avec aisance à l'aide du clavier virtuel, ou par la reconnaissance d'écriture, assez simple une fois qu'on a pigé quelques astuces (minuscules au bas de l'écran, majuscules au centre et chiffres en haut). L'écriture manuelle s'étend à toutes les applications du téléphone. Le bloc-notes offre une option  plaisante: le dessin. Parfois un croquis vaut mieux que cent mots. Horloge, calculatrice, mémo vocal et afficheur (pour visualiser les documents Word, Excel, PowerPoint et PDF) complètent le tableau. La fonction «flight» désactive les ondes radio: le P800 reste ainsi utilisable (sauf pour les appels) dans les endroits où l'usage du mobile est proscrit.

*Appareil photo réglable*
Les téléphones qui prennent des photos, c'est le must depuis l'apparition du MMS. La résolution maximale ne dépasse pas celle des autres mobiles (640 x 480 pixels). En revanche, sur le P800, il est possible de régler la luminosité, le contraste et la balance des blancs, d'atténuer le scintillement d'un éclairage fluorescent et d'activer un rétroéclairage. Un retardateur est également inclus. Cela ne le transforme pas en vrai appareil numérique, mais permet déjà d'améliorer considérablement l'image. Jusqu'à 200 photos peuvent être conservées dans l'album, en fonction du format choisi (160 x 120, 320 x 240 ou 640 x 480). 

*Fun en 3D*
Côté divertissements, le P800 est aussi bien nourri. C'est un baladeur MP3, dont la qualité sonore est renforcée par les écouteurs stéréo. Si vous comptez transférer vos musiques préférées, prévoyez du temps: avec le câble USB un morceau prend plusieurs minutes, et surtout de la mémoire. Le Memory Stick Duo de 16 Mo accepte à peine trois chansons ou quelques dizaines de secondes de vidéo. Un stick de 128 Mo est prévu. Et n'espérez pas utiliser une carte-mémoire Sony traditionnelle: celle du P800 est une version miniature, néanmoins lisible sur d'autres appareils par le biais de son adaptateur. 

Le P800 ne peut pas filmer, en revanche il lit des contenus vidéo en streaming ou au format MPEG-4 (.mp4). Il ne reconnaît pas le divX (.avi). 

Les jeux prennent fière allure en 3D. «Men In Black II» est fourni sur CD-ROM, ainsi qu'une course de voitures avec effet vibrant lorsque le bolide se plante. D'autres jeux Java sont à télécharger par Internet. 

Ce petit bijou a quand même bien quelques défauts, non? On peut lui reprocher une certaine lenteur à l'ouverture des programmes. La synchronisation n'est possible que pour Win 2000, Me et XP. Pour Mac, c'est prévu, mais plus tard. Avec cette qualité auditive, il aurait pu inclure une radio FM. Dommage. Le Memory Stick Duo de 128 Mo ne sera pas disponible avant quelques mois et coûtera certainement autour des 200 francs. 

Rien à dire, en revanche, pour l'autonomie. Soumis à une utilisation très intensive, le P800 soutient le rythme toute la journée.

Bref, un superbe cadeau pour votre Valentin/e... _[/i]


----------



## HAL1 (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 
Bref, un superbe cadeau pour votre Valentin/e...* 

[/QUOTE]
Faut déjà vouloir mettre le prix hein ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon, voici un * test extrêmement complet * sur le site de PDAFrance.

Ce n'est pas pour dire, mais Apple devrait sérieusement faire quelque chose pour rendre les Smartphones compatibles Mac ! Actuellement, on peut dire qu'il y a trois "vrais" Smartphones : le P800, le Nokia 7650 et le Microsoft SPV, et aucun n'est réellement compatibles avec nos machines... c'est plutôt inquiétant ! Ca fait pas très "hub numérique" tout ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations,
A+


----------



## krigepouh (13 Février 2003)

Salut !
Je ne sais pas si vous êtes au courant mais j'ai une info concernant le P800 que j'attends aussi avec impatience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je suis passé chez Surcouf aujourd'hui car d'après leur catalogue le P800 était dispo, cependant le vendeur m'a annoncé que SonyEricsson avait repoussé sa sortie française au 25 février (s'il ne pleuvait pas) et serait en train de rapatrier tous les modèles déjà vendus pour cause de bugs multiples... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelqu'un a-t-il d'autres infos confirmant ces dires ?

a+


----------



## Lepeer (14 Février 2003)

J'en ai un en depuis lundi, pas de bug remarqué, super engin... sauf compatibilité iSync inexistante pour l'instant.
mais reconnu pour usage modem bluetooth et transfert de fichiers (comme le carnet d'adresses).

Pierre


----------



## WebOliver (14 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lepeer:</font><hr /> *(...) mais reconnu pour usage modem bluetooth et transfert de fichiers (comme le carnet d'adresses).

Pierre    * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux charger des applications, des jeux, des utilitaires, des sons, sans problème via Bluetooth?


----------



## P-Nico (17 Février 2003)

ça y est j'ai le mien !!!


concernant le transfert de fichiers, sons, programmes, images.... pas de problémes avec le BT ! mais bien sur pas de synchro pour l'instant, juste le transfert, c'est un début.

Sinon la bête est génial: vidéo, trop cool !!

Quelqu'un a t il déjà essayé de convertir des films en mp4 et de les envoyer sur le p800 ? cela fctionne t il ?? d'après ce que j'ai lu avec quicktime pro on ne peut pas mais j'âi pas essayer !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2003)

J'ai annulé ma commande hier... Ce qui ne signifie pas pour autant que je renonce à ce P800. Non, je l'ai vu chez *Swisscom* 100 francs moins cher... J'irai voir vendredi.


----------



## sylko (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Un test du P800 dans Le Matin * 

[/QUOTE]

Tssss. Tu aurais pu donner l'url complet de la page!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;   I C I   &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; 

Sérieusement... pour le prix de ce P800, tu achètes un Palm Tungsten et un SonyEricsson T68i.

Compatible Mac 100%


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> *(...) Sérieusement... pour le prix de ce P800, tu achètes un Palm Tungsten et un SonyEricsson T68i.

Compatible Mac 100%   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aime pas trop PalmDesktop qui doit fonctionner derrière iSync. Le P800 est déjà *pas mal compatible*, avec Bluetooth.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2003)

Voilà... j'ai enfin mon P800 depuis hier... Je découvre pour l'instant... Mais le Bluetooth et l'import d'adresse marche très bien.

Je vais voir le reste.


----------



## HAL1 (25 Février 2003)

Ben alors, je pars 10 petits jours en vacances, et vous en profitez tous pour acheter des P800 derrière mon dos !!?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ce sujet était en train de mourir, et voilà-t-y-pas que boum, tout le monde y va de sa petite contribution, et que  vous lancez même un nouveau sujet sur le P800 ! Vous attendiez que je parte, ou bien ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je vais continuer dans l'autre sujet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Salutations,
A+


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2003)

Une petite réaction après deux semaine d'utilisation: je n'utiliserai pas le calendrier (agenda) tant qu'il n'y aura pas de possibilité de synchroniser avec iCal... Car rentrer toutes les données sur le téléphone, non merci c'est pas pour moi... Je m'y suis essayé... et j'ai abandonné au bout de deux événements. Ça serait tellement plus simple de tout entrer dans iCal et de sychroniser le tout ensuite... Alors Apple? On se bouge?


----------



## roranihon (14 Mars 2003)

Bon, un de plus a avoir craque P800... Je vients de le commander aujourd'hui, et on me rapelle demain pour savoir si je l'aurrait Samedi matin... Je penser au debut prendre un T610 + un Clie... Mais je me suis rendu compte que mon utilisation n'est pas tres pro donc, le P800 me suffit... De plus transporter un clie et un T610 est toujours plus encombrant qu'un P800... Je l'ai pris avec abo donc j'en ai pour 599 euros... mais le prix public constate est de 649 euros je crois avec abo...

Maintenant, j'espere qu'Apple va nous le rendre compatible iCal et iSync... J'ai un petit espoir... Mais pas tres grand... Je vais devoir aller sur PC monsieur Jobs ?


----------



## Yip (11 Avril 2003)

Vu dans les spécifications de la màj 10.2.5 :

... L'assistant de configuration Bluetooth fonctionne désormais avec certains claviers et certaines souris Microsoft.

· Prise en charge Bluetooth pour les téléphones Nokia 7650 et P800...


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> *(...) Prise en charge Bluetooth pour les téléphones Nokia 7650 et P800...

* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça marchait déjà avant avec mon P800.

Sinon, *MacBidouille* nous parle d'une mise à jour du firmware pour le P800... Mais apparemment on peut pas la faire nous-même...


----------



## La mouette (30 Mai 2003)

Faut pour la mise à jour ( R2D) il faut passer dans un centre agréé! 
La nouvelle version apporte quelques améliorations dont:
-rapport de remise pour sms
-possibilité d'envoyer des fax
-image et internet plein écran
-mode nuit pour la photo
et quelques autres détail.

Bien évidemment la MàJ éfface tout ce que vous avez dans la mémoire interne du P800, donc il faut tout mettre sur la mémory stick duo!


----------



## La mouette (30 Mai 2003)

Ah oui ! la Màj est dispo depuis plus de 1 mois !!!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par La mouette:</font><hr /> * Ah oui ! la Màj est dispo depuis plus de 1 mois !!!    * 

[/QUOTE]

J'imagine qu'ils font payer pour ça...


----------



## La mouette (30 Mai 2003)

Cela dépend de la politique du magasin dans lequel tu l'a acheté! Généralement si tu retourne où tu l'a eu c'est gratuit. Sinon il demande qqchose! moi je suis retourné là où je l'ai pris et c'était gratuit! Ah oui il faut aller avec la facture qui fait office de garantie .


----------



## languedoc (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par La mouette:</font><hr /> * Faut pour la mise à jour ( R2D) il faut passer dans un centre agréé! 
La nouvelle version apporte quelques améliorations dont:
-rapport de remise pour sms
-possibilité d'envoyer des fax
-image et internet plein écran
-mode nuit pour la photo
et quelques autres détail.

Bien évidemment la MàJ éfface tout ce que vous avez dans la mémoire interne du P800, donc il faut tout mettre sur la mémory stick duo!

* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai acheté mon P800 à la Fnac (on est prié de ne pas rire). Bien sûr, on ne sait rien ! Sinon : ah oui, il faut aller sur le net  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et je fais quoi, maintenant ?
Merci si tu peux me donner la source de l'info pour que je puisse la mettre sous le nez de la fille, na


----------



## La mouette (31 Mai 2003)

En ce qui concerna la Fnac, j'ai bien l'impression que ils ne font pas ce genre de chose (MàJ) mais je peux me tromper.
Sinon tu vas dans un centre agréé  Sonyericsson ( service point) .. ça c'est sur le Net 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! avec la facture d'achat! 
Et hop le tour est joué!
Pour trouver la version il faut allé dans:
applications -afficher--informattions système: 
Téléphone CXC162002 R2D
Bluetooth CXC12529 R5A
Agenda CXC1622001 R2A16
CDA CDA162001 R3A12


----------



## La mouette (31 Mai 2003)

Les adresses des Service point sont sur le net! pas la Màj!
petite précision!


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2003)

Les Swisscom Shop sont-ils habilités à le faire?


----------



## NicoMac (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Les Swisscom Shop sont-ils habilités à le faire?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui. A toutes fins utiles, il y a un thread intéressant à ce sujet sur le Forum MobileMag.ch consacré au P800.

A+


----------



## dom simonin (11 Juin 2003)

a part l'upgrade,quelqu'un sait il parametrerle p 800 pour envoyer recevoir des emails(via orange)
le mms marche , internet marche, la connection de mon ibook via gprs marche, mais les emails ne fonctionnent pas en sortie!
message:
"le serveur smpt n'a pas autorisé la connection"
j'ai deja usé 5 technicien de chez orange, et ils jettent l'eponge avec la meme excuse :
"c'est un probleme passager de notre serveur ,reessayez dans quelques jours et ca devrait marcher!"
ca veux dire "passe a ton voisin"
les lumieres d'un utilisateur seraient bienvenues

merci
Dom


----------



## dom simonin (13 Juin 2003)

ical synchro via isync
"coming soon" ca veux dire 15 jours ou 15 mois?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2003)

Un *site-forum* sur le thème du P800.

Merci Sylko.


----------

